# Schöne Fischereibücher



## Peter117 (6. Februar 2021)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mir mal diesen Titel bei Rudolf Huber ausgeliehen - vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal ein paar schöne Fischereibücher zusammen.

Für den Anfang würde ich Euch gerne mal meine neueste Errungenschaft vorstellen.
Ich bin beim Googlen über dieses schöne Buch gestolpert und war sofort begeistert vom Einband und von den liebevollen Illustrationen.
Es handelt sich um "The Angler's Souvenir" von P. Fisher (Pseudonym von William Andrew Chatto).
Das Buch wurde vermutlich um 1835 zuerst aufgelegt. Es gibt im Netz zwar eine Angabe von 1800 zu kaufen, da aber im Text "Salmonia" von Sir Humphrey Davy (1828) erwähnt wird, scheint mir dieses Erscheinungsjahr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Ich habe vermutlich die 2. Auflage von 1877/1878. Leider ist es schon recht arg mitgenommen und ich muss erst versuchen es etwas zu restaurieren, damit ich auch mal darin lesen kann. 
Es gibt zwar bessere Stücke zu kaufen, aber 200 € wollte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben. Reprints gibt es bereits ab 5 engl. Pfund, aber das würde ich nur machen, wenn die Originale viel zu teuer sind (wie z.B. "Salmonia" oder die Angelbücher von Zane Grey).
Jeder Text ist umrahmt von kleinen Zeichnungen und immer wieder sind kartonierte Seiten mit Fischen und Angel- und Fischereiszenen - geschützt von einer Seite durchsichtigen Seidenpapiers - eingearbeitet.
Anbei ein paar Impressionen...
LG
Peter


----------



## Rapfologe (6. Februar 2021)

Ein schönes Thema, so historisch ist es bei mir nicht, aber aus der Mitte des vergangenen Jahrhunderts habe ich auch ein interessantes Werk aus familiärem Nachlass:
Max Piper, Spinnangeln 1958 Neumann Verlag, Radebeul

Der Autor zeigt erstaunlich moderne Köder und Techniken, die im Prinzip schon sehr weit den heutigen Grundlagen des modernen Kunstköderangelns entsprechen.


----------



## Peter117 (6. Februar 2021)

Tolles Cover - kannte ich gar nicht.
Ich hab' die 1. und 5. Auflage - auf der Innenseite ist nochmal der Altmeister mit seinen Schülern abgebildet.
Max Piper hat übrigens in den 20er und 30er Jahren gefühlt jedes Casting Turnier gewonnen...
Die 5. Auflage hat die gleiche Aufteilung wie Deine Ausgabe, nur etwas weiter hinten.
In der 1. Auflage sind noch die gängigen Vorkriegsköder Oreno, Vampyr und der Krumme Amerikaner abgebildet.
Der "beidhändige Trudelwurf" war wohl für die Allgemeinheit doch zu kompliziert...


----------



## Rapfologe (6. Februar 2021)

Sehr schön, ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgesehen, mein Exemplar stammt aus der 3. Auflage.


----------



## Skott (27. Februar 2021)

Ich habe auch noch 2 Sahneschnittchen von Max Piper:

1. "Fliegenfischen überall"   1. Auflage von 1955 (das Buch ist genauso alt wie ich)


----------



## Skott (27. Februar 2021)

...und 2. "Der vielseitige Angler"   4. Auflage von 1956


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Den vielseitigen Angler gibt's auch noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Ups. Skott war schneller.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Aber kennt ihr das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Oder das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Oder dieses?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Oder dieses?


----------



## Peter117 (27. Februar 2021)

@Skott  
Ich hab' nur "Fliegenfischen" von 1964 und die 7. Auflage "Der vielseitige Angler" von 1959.
Das "Fliegenfischen" hat immerhin ein anderes Cover. Der Inhalt ist bei beiden Büchern identisch zu Deinen...
Die hier vielzitierte Igelstellung möchte ich Euch aber nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Februar 2021)

Ich hab da auch noch was aus 1959


----------



## Peter117 (27. Februar 2021)

@Professor Tinca: Der tolle Umschlag fehlt mir beim "Zauber..."
Wenn Zeiske, dann fehlt ja noch die "Spuren im Schilf"...
Den "Esox" hat ja wohl jeder - was ist mit der englischen Übersetzung? Hat die jemand? Die fehlt mir noch...


----------



## Peter117 (27. Februar 2021)

Ach ja - neben dem Klykow steht der Knaak. Einmal von 1949 (mit Zeichnungen) und einmal von 1974 (mit Aquarellen).


----------



## Micha1450 (27. Februar 2021)

das hier habe ich als Kind verschlungen


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2021)

Tolle Bücher(Zeiske hab ich auch alle)!

Dieses hier von Overbeck lese ich auch immer wieder mal gern. Es ist sehr unterhaltsam:




Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch was aus 1959
> Anhang anzeigen 367595
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367596


----------



## Thomas. (28. Februar 2021)

eins habe ich auch


----------



## Peter117 (28. Februar 2021)

@Professor Tinca Das müsste Dir doch gefallen...


----------



## Blueser (28. Februar 2021)

Gerade meine Bibliothek durchforstet:


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Das müsste Dir doch gefallen...



JUpp.
Hab ich weiter oben schon gezeigt. leider ohen den hübschen Schutzumschlag:




__





						Schöne Fischereibücher
					

Moin Leute,  ich habe mir mal diesen Titel bei Rudolf Huber ausgeliehen - vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal ein paar schöne Fischereibücher zusammen.  Für den Anfang würde ich Euch gerne mal meine neueste Errungenschaft vorstellen. Ich bin beim Googlen über dieses schöne Buch gestolpert und war...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Peter117 (28. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht ist es mal an der Zeit Rudolf Huber zu Gedenken und ihm für seine jahrelange Fleißarbeit in der deutschen Fischereiliteratur zu danken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gerade meine Bibliothek durchforstet:
> Anhang anzeigen 367629
> Anhang anzeigen 367630
> Anhang anzeigen 367631




Tolle Sammlung.


Diese DDR Angelbücher hab ich noch:


----------



## Peter117 (28. Februar 2021)

@Professor Tinca Wie heißt das mit dem Hecht neben dem Trautenhahn?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Februar 2021)

Some British coarse fishing stuff... 






Something for the float fishermen... 











Nur einige meiner Bücher, das meiste Zeug habe ich leider gerade nicht parat. Natürlich habe ich auch ein paar deutsche Bücher, etwa aus der _"So fängt man"_ Reihe. Solche Bücher kann man nie genug haben. Meines Erachtens sind diese alten Büchern häufig um Längen besser als das gegenwärtige Zeug. Zwar gibt es weniger Effektfeuerwerk _- in Form von Hochglanzfotos und fancy Angelmethoden-_ aber dafür gibt es sehr oft tolle Zeichnungen und tiefgründig vermitteltes Wissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca Wie heißt das mit dem Hecht neben dem Trautenhahn?



Muss ich gerade passen.
Ich finde es auf die Schnelle nicht. Bei der Sucherei sind mir aber gerade wieder andere Schätze in die Hände gefallen...

Ein Heft von 1931...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2021)

Zwei von 1948 mit Fischgeschichten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2021)

Und noch zwei DDR Bücher....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Muss ich gerade passen.
> Ich finde es auf die Schnelle nicht. Bei der Sucherei sind mir aber gerade wieder andere Schätze in die Hände gefallen...
> 
> Ein Heft von 1931...
> ...



Ein tolles altes Heft!  

Solche Zeichnungen, wie von dem am Wasser sitzenden und Pfeife rauchenden Herrn Frieder meine ich. Aber auch solche Zeichnungen aus den Piper Büchern, etwa zu Montagen & Gerät. Das mittlerweile wohl doch sehr verwöhnte Auge und auch Gehirn bekommt dort nicht einfach alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert. Schaut man sich eine gut gemachte Illustration an, so bewegt sich etwas im Oberstübchen. Man kommt eventuell sogar ins Träumen und malt sich die Details in der Realität aus, es bleibt dabei aber noch immer genügend Spielraum für Interpretationen.

Bei heutigen super Hochglanzfotos blättert man einfach durch die Seiten, wohl weil man sie ohnehin erwartet. Gelegentlich bleibt mal ein Foto hängen, ist aber schon bald wieder vergessen, dazu sind es wohl auch einfach zu viele. Ein guter Illustrator kostet heute aber wohl auch viel Geld, da ist die Digitalkamera natürlich günstiger.


----------



## Peter117 (28. Februar 2021)

Der Buchmann hat noch ein weiteres Buch geschrieben...


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. März 2021)

Hier noch ein englisches Angelbuch von 1965, Originaltitel "Anglers Moon"


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (4. März 2021)

Schön, dass in diesem Forum auch die Angelliteratur einen Platz hat. Ich habe zu diesem Thema auch ein schönes Buch. Faszination Fisch von Heinz Haase, einem deutschen Angelhistoriker aus Berlin. Das Buch hatte ich 2010 gekauft (das weiß ich, da mir der Autor eine Widmung hineingeschrieben hat). Herr Haase hat sich wirklich viel Mühe für das Buch gemacht und viele Archive durchstöbert. Das Buch behandelt u.A. auch die Geschichte der Angelvereine bzw. Verbände, geht auf Traditionen wie das Fischerstechen ein und die Entstehung von Fischzuchtanstalten. Leider gibt es die Internetseite des Autors nicht mehr. Ich vermute, dass Herr Haase (1930 geboren) inzwischen wohl leider verstorben ist.


----------



## Peter117 (4. März 2021)

@Wertachfischer_KF: da scheinst Du ja leider Recht zu haben. Auch auf der Seite seines Angelvereins "Angelfreunde 1866" ist der Link tot.
Wie schade...


----------



## Peter117 (6. März 2021)

Danke, dass Ihr so fleißig mitmacht...

Ich habe heute mal ein "artig Büchlein" für Euch, das wahrscheinlich jeder kennt.
Ich habe es lange Zeit nicht wirklich beachtet, weil mich in jungen Jahren die damals aktuellen Auflagen nicht so angesprochen haben.
Aber zu Corona-Zeiten hat man ja mehr Zeit und so werden auch mal die Klassiker wieder hervorgeholt...


----------



## Peter117 (6. März 2021)

Es handelt sich um das "Taschenbuch der Angelfischerei" von "Max Paul Gustav Kreuzwendedich von dem Borne" in der 3. Auflage von 1892.
Max von dem Borne lebte von 1826 bis 1894, meistenteils auf seinem Rittergut Berneuchen in der Neumark im heutigen Polen. 1888 wurde er vom Kaiser Friedrich III. zum Kammerherr ernannt. Max studierte zunächst Bergbau, hat sich aber schon früh für die Fischzucht und die Fischerei interessiert. Auf seiner Hochzeitsreise 1859 besichtigte er schon mehrere Fischzuchtanstalten und legte bald auf seinem Rittergut mehrere Zuchtteiche an. 1883 führte er u.a. den Schwarzbarsch, den Forellenbarsch, den Sonnenbarsch und den Zwergwels in Deutschland ein.
Ab 1875 begann er Bücher über Fische und Fischzucht zu verfassen. Sein bekanntestes Werk wurde erstmalig 1875 als "Illustriertes Handbuch der Fischerei" aufgelegt. Schon die 2. Auflage 1882 wurde deutlich verkleinert, damit der Angler das Büchlein ständig bei sich führen konnte um ggf. beim Angeln seine Fragen beantworten zu können.
Dieses Buch hier ist kaum größer als eine Männerhand, hat aber glücklicherweise das Wasser nie gesehen.


----------



## Peter117 (6. März 2021)

In dem Buch - ich leg' mich da mal aus dem Fenster - ist m.E. das erste Foto eines Anglers abgedruckt. Damals natürlich noch im Atelier entstanden...


----------



## Peter117 (6. März 2021)

Die 388 Holzschnitte werden hoffentlich nicht nur @Bankside Dreamer erfreuen...  
Da sage noch einer das Belly Boot ist eine neue Erfindung...


----------



## Peter117 (6. März 2021)

Hab' ich auch noch nie gesehen: Der Autor hat sich selbst in sein Werk "zeichnen" lassen...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ihr könnt ja spaßeshalber mal versuchen die damalige Wurftechnik nachzumachen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja spaßeshalber mal versuchen die damalige Wurftechnik nachzumachen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Angeln mit einer Achsrolle bzw. Centrepin auch heute noch ein durchaus probates Mittel.
Wenn auch nicht so cool wie der Wallis Cast.


----------



## Peter117 (7. März 2021)

Einer geht noch an diesem Wochenende... 

Wir haben ja schon viele DDR Bücher hier gesehen, aber eines fehlt mir da noch...

Nachdem 1859 fast die gesamte Auflage der ersten deutschen Übersetzung des wohl wichtigsten Angelbuches aller Zeiten in Hamburg ein Opfer der Flammen geworden ist, haben sich Ende der 50er Jahre 2 Personen unabhängig von einander erneut daran gemacht dieses Buch dem deutschsprachigen Leser zugänglich zu machen.
Martin Grünefeld hat das Buch für den Paul Parey Verlag nach einer Ausgabe von 1668 übersetzt und mit den Kupferstichen und Holzschnitten von 1759 versehen,
Gertrud Eppenstein für den Weimarer Gustav Kiepenheuer Verlag in der DDR. Die gleiche Übersetzung wurde zusätzlich noch im Dausien Verlag in Hanau verlegt.
Von Gertrud Eppenstein kenne ich die Ausgangsversion nicht, aber die Bildtafeln stammen von Friedrich Justus Bertuch, Weimar, 1802.
1958 kamen alle 3 Versionen auf den Markt.

Es handelt sich natürlich um "Der vollkommenen Angler" von "Izaak Walton".

Während die Paul Parey Version in den 70er und 80er Jahren in praktisch jedem Hamburger Angelladen stand, würde mich mal interessieren, ob das in der DDR auch so allgegenwärtig war. Vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas dazu sagen...

Anbei meine beiden Versionen im Vergleich:





Jeweils die 2. Auflage: Kiepenheuer von 1961 und Parey von 1964





Leseprobe...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. März 2021)

Mein Kiepenheuer hat einen Umschlag und es steht kein Jahr und keine Auflage drin.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. März 2021)

Nun muss ich auch mal in meinem Bücherregal suchen. Fündig bin ich hiermit geworden.




Weiß gar nicht, wo ich die her habe. Sind noch echt gut erhalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Die _"So fängt man"_ Büchlein vom Parey Verlag sind wirklich ganz nett gemacht, hier sind ein paar meiner Exemplare. 






Einige Ausgaben sind sehr leicht zu bekommen, bei anderen muss man wieder lange suchen oder aber einen schlechten Zustand akzeptieren. Aal, Köderfisch, Schleie und Zander habe ich auch noch irgendwo vergraben. Ich sammele die Büchlein aber nicht der Vervollständigung wegen, sondern nur Ausgaben die mich tatsächlich interessieren bzw. Fischarten die ich gegenwärtig auch beangeln kann. Um welche Auflage es sich handelt ist mir ebenfalls nicht wirklich wichtig, die Büchlein sollten nur gut erhalten sein.
Aktuell hätte ich noch Interesse an _"So fängt man mit der Flossangel"_ und _"So fängt man in Kleingewässern"_.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. März 2021)

Wow, das sieht gut aus! Und Karpfen damals schon in der fünften Auflage


----------



## Peter117 (7. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer  Machbar ist fast alles...








						„So fängt man mit der Floßangel.“ (Eugen Hager) – Buch antiquarisch kaufen – A02qCsbf01ZZJ
					

"So fängt man mit der Floßangel." von Eugen Hager jetzt antiquarisch bestellen ✓ Preisvergleich ✓ Käuferschutz ✓ Wir ♥ Bücher!




					www.booklooker.de
				











						„So fängt man in Kleingewässern.“ (Hermann Aldinger) – Buch Erstausgabe kaufen – A02uxAiF01ZZB
					

"So fängt man in Kleingewässern." von Hermann Aldinger jetzt Erstausgabe bestellen ✓ Preisvergleich ✓ Käuferschutz ✓ Wir ♥ Bücher!




					www.booklooker.de
				



LG
Peter


----------



## Peter117 (7. März 2021)

Komisch - mein "So fängt man Hechte" ist orange...
Daneben das englische Original.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 368315
> 
> Komisch - mein "So fängt man Hechte" ist orange...
> Daneben das englische Original.



Vielen Dank für den Link zu meinen beiden noch gesuchten Exemplaren. 

Viele dieser _"So fängt man" _Büchlein stammen aus dem Englischen und auch heute noch sind deren Autoren unter Kennern gewissermaßen Legenden.
Etwa Peter Stone, der war bzw. ist wohl so etwas wie der Grundangel-Papst.

Scheinbar wurden bei höheren Auflagen die Bücher irgendwann orange. Immerhin ist dein Hechtbüchlein bereits die 6. Auflage. Mein Karpfenbüchlein ist ja ebenfalls orange und von der 5. Auflage. Waren damals scheinbar sehr beliebt die Bücher oder wie erkläre ich mir eine 5. oder aber sogar 6. Auflage?


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Wow, das sieht gut aus! Und Karpfen damals schon in der fünften Auflage


OH, einige gehören eigentlich in jedes Bücherregal eines Anglers, und gerade in dem eines Chefredakteurs


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> OH, einige gehören eigentlich in jedes Bücherregal eines Anglers, und gerade in dem eines Chefredakteurs
> Anhang anzeigen 368318



Jetzt wo ich es sehe, das Rotaugenbüchlein besitze ich auch noch. Da hast du ja bereits eine sehr gute Sammlung.   
Leider habe ich kein schickes Bücherregal, sondern habe ich aktuell viele Bücher lediglich in zwei großen Umzugskartons eingelagert.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> OH, einige gehören eigentlich in jedes Bücherregal eines Anglers, und gerade in dem eines Chefredakteurs
> Anhang anzeigen 368318


Hör uff, ich weiß jetzt schon nicht wohin mit den vielen Büchern


----------



## Forelle74 (7. März 2021)

Hab hier noch zwei Büchlein übers Fliegen Fischen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. März 2021)

Hat jemand von euch noch einen alten Angelführer, etwa aus den 50ern?

Ich habe mal einen von der "alten Mellum" gehabt. Die gab es immer für 1 Jahr. In meinem standen die Tide-Zeiten, die Abfahrten der Weserfähren und die Adressen der damaligen Angelgeschäfte drin. Auch wurden Gastwirtschaften empfohlen und wo man seine Fänge räuchern lassen konnte.

Sogar wo und wie Lebendköder-Beschaffung und gute Angelstellen mit den zu erwartenden Fischarten...
Sehr schön auch die Angel-Werbung: Fast unzerreißbar- die neue Platil-Strong! Oder: Die Marke für den Profi! Effzett-Blinker, in 4 Größen und 6 Ausführungen.. Oder: Unsichtbar für den Fisch-ihr Erfolg! Angeln Sie auf Karpfen und Hecht mit der bewährten Damyl+! Teilweise schön in Schreibschrift mit liebevollen, kleinen Zeichnungen! Meistens stand bei der Schnur die erhältlichen Längen und sonst die Preise mit bei.
Dieser Angelführer hatte noch einen Monatskalender,  in dem auch die Mondphasen nicht fehlten.
Von der Form her wie ein länglicher Briefumschlag, nur etwas schmaler.
Ich glaube, der hat damals so 1,50 bis 3,50 DM gekostet.

Nur schade, das ich meinen nicht mehr habe, ich hätte ihn euch gerne gezeigt...!


----------



## eiszeit (11. März 2021)

Auch immer mal wieder interessant darin zu schmöckern.
Bayerisch Fischereizeitung, hier Jahrgang 1886, 1897 gebunden.


----------



## Peter117 (11. März 2021)

eiszeit Cool...    
Wo hast Du die den her?


----------



## eiszeit (12. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> eiszeit Cool...
> Wo hast Du die den her?


Ist schon länger her, hab sie und andere auf nem Flohmarkt erwischt.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. März 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Auch immer mal wieder interessant darin zu schmöckern.
> Bayerisch Fischereizeitung, hier Jahrgang 1886, 1897 gebunden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368595


Sehr schön! Sind da auch Geräte- oder Montagen-Zeichnungen drin?


----------



## eiszeit (12. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Sind da auch Geräte- oder Montagen-Zeichnungen drin?


Eher weniger. 
Es ist viel an Vereinsnachrichten, Bekanntmachungen, Verordnungen ect. und praktische Tipps zur Fischerei von damals enthalten.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. März 2021)

Trotzdem bestimmt spannend! Kannst Du Altdeutsch gut lesen?


----------



## eiszeit (12. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Trotzdem bestimmt spannend! Kannst Du Altdeutsch gut lesen?


Ja sehr interessant die Sache.
Altdeutsch geht zum lesen, zwar nicht perfekt und es dauert eben ein wenig,
aber man kommt zurecht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. März 2021)

Steht da auch Angel-Werbung drin? Wenn ja, dann mal her mit den Anzeigen!


----------



## eiszeit (12. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Steht da auch Angel-Werbung drin? Wenn ja, dann mal her mit den Anzeigen!


Ne Angelwerbung ist nicht drinnen.


----------



## Peter117 (12. März 2021)

Dem Manne kann geholfen werden - aus: "Der Sportfischer" 1928


----------



## Peter117 (12. März 2021)

Es gibt noch ein ganzes Buch voll Eigenwerbung:

"Der Angelsport" von "Hermann Stork Senior" von 1898

Letztendlich beschreibt der Stork hierin seine Angelgeräte und deren Handhabung.
Sehr hübsch auch hier wieder der Jugendstileinband...


----------



## Peter117 (12. März 2021)

Auch hier wieder mit wunderschönen Illustrationen und einigen Atelier-Fotos...
Das 2. Bild zeigt den Dichter Joseph Victor von Scheffel. Seine Botschaft an die Leser:
"Mag lauern - mag trauern
Wer will, hinter Mauern:
Ich fahr in die Welt!"
Das hat er dann auch gemacht und sich selbst an die Gewässer des Herrn Stork eingeladen...


----------



## Peter117 (12. März 2021)

Werbung anno 1898...  





...und damit hat man geangelt...
Hauptsache, es dreht sich...




Der abgebildete Heintzspinner wurde übrigens von "Otto Heintz", dem großen Bruder von unserem "Karl" entworfen.


----------



## Peter117 (12. März 2021)

Hier noch eine Auflistung der damals zur Verfügung stehenden Schnüre.
Schnüre aus Pferdehaar waren schon seit etwa Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts aus der Mode, wahrscheinlich, weil die Seidenschnur mittlerweile industriell hergestellt werden konnte.
Kleine Anekdote zum Pferdehaar: Nur der Schweif von Hengsten war zur Herstellung von Schnüren geeignet - die Mädels haben da immer gegen gepullert. Das machte das Haar brüchig. Das Gleiche galt für Wallach-Haar - da war es die Hormonumstellung...
Was haben wir das gut...


----------



## eiszeit (12. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Dem Manne kann geholfen werden - aus: "Der Sportfischer" 1928
> Anhang anzeigen 368605
> Anhang anzeigen 368606





Peter117 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ein ganzes Buch voll Eigenwerbung:
> 
> "Der Angelsport" von "Hermann Stork Senior" von 1898
> 
> ...





Peter117 schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder mit wunderschönen Illustrationen und einigen Atelier-Fotos...
> Das 2. Bild zeigt den Dichter Joseph Victor von Scheffel. Seine Botschaft an die Leser:
> "Mag lauern - mag trauern
> Wer will, hinter Mauern:
> ...





Peter117 schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Auflistung der damals zur Verfügung stehenden Schnüre.
> Schnüre aus Pferdehaar waren schon seit etwa Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts aus der Mode, wahrscheinlich, weil die Seidenschnur mittlerweile industriell hergestellt werden konnte.
> Kleine Anekdote zum Pferdehaar: Nur der Schweif von Hengsten war zur Herstellung von Schnüren geeignet - die Mädels haben da immer gegen gepullert. Das machte das Haar brüchig. Das Gleiche galt für Wallach-Haar - da war es die Hormonumstellung...
> Was haben wir das gut...





Peter117 schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Auflistung der damals zur Verfügung stehenden Schnüre.
> Schnüre aus Pferdehaar waren schon seit etwa Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts aus der Mode, wahrscheinlich, weil die Seidenschnur mittlerweile industriell hergestellt werden konnte.
> Kleine Anekdote zum Pferdehaar: Nur der Schweif von Hengsten war zur Herstellung von Schnüren geeignet - die Mädels haben da immer gegen gepullert. Das machte das Haar brüchig. Das Gleiche galt für Wallach-Haar - da war es die Hormonumstellung...
> Was haben wir das gut...


Super


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. März 2021)

Zwar noch nicht ganz so alt,....aber auch schön.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. März 2021)

Die beiden letzten Bücher habe ich auch. Wollte sie mal verkaufen, wurde sie aber nicht los und freue mich nun über den weiteren Verbleib in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Peter117 (12. März 2021)

Tja, das ist das Problem des Internets - es werden halt immer seltener Printmedien gelesen.
Und wenn man mal ein Buch verkaufen möchte, dann kriegt man nix mehr dafür.
Ich hab' vor ein paar Jahren mal ein paar doppelte Bücher bei Ebay eingestellt - haben alle nur 1 €/Stück gebracht, wurden aber postwendend für 20 bis 100 € wiedereingestellt. 99 € für den "Vielseitigen Angler" - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das losgeworden ist...

Andersrum kriegt man natürlich auch schöne Bücher für kleines Geld.
Eben gerade angekommen:
Willy Steding von 1943 - für 5 € + Versand. 
Zustand sogar besser als beschrieben...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. März 2021)

Damals lagen die Auflagen deutlich höher als heute. Nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Peter117 (13. März 2021)

Da ja doch einige Angelkollegen hier an alter Werbung interessiert sind, hab' ich mal geschaut, was ich an hübschen Anzeigen noch so finde.

Das geht natürlich nicht ohne das dazugehörige Buch vorzustellen...   

Ich habe heute für Euch:
"Anglers Freud' und Leid" von "Otto Berbig", 1. Band von 1920.

Rudolf Huber schreibt dazu: 
>Otto Berbig war ab 1897 Herausgeber der von ihm ins Leben gerufenen "Deutschen Fischerei-Correspondenz", nach dessen Einstellung im September 1923 hat er das "Deutsche Fischereiblatt" gegründet. Der 2. und 3. Band von "Anglers Freud' und Leid" erschien leider in der Zeit der Inflation. Otto schrieb am 12. Dezember 1922 an die Buchdruckerei Gutenberg in Düsseldorf: "Ich erkundigte mich nach den Herstellungskosten von 5000 Exemplaren. Man teilte mir mit, dass der 2. Band 836 550 Mark koste. Ich habe deshalb an die Druckerei geschrieben, dass ich noch so lange warten werde, bis der Preis rund 1 Million Mark beträgt, was ja nicht lange dauern kann. Inzwischen würde ich mich von einem Irrenarzt untersuchen lassen, der mir gewiss attestieren könnte, dass ich unheilbar verrückt wäre, wenn ich diesen Preis anlegen wollte, - wenn ich es könnte. So werde ich eben warten und auf vernünftigere Zeiten hoffen, dass der in Deutschland ausgebrochene Wahnsinn sich wieder ausheilt.<

Den 2. und 3. Band habe ich letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal im Netz gesehen - konnte mich aber mit den 90 € nicht so recht anfreunden. 
Nach nur einer Woche waren sie verkauft - so kann's kommen, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann...


----------



## Peter117 (13. März 2021)

So - und hier nun die Werbeanzeigen aus dem Buch - standardmäßig natürlich Stork, Hildebrand, Flechsenberger, Noris  uva...

In den nächsten Wochen werde ich mit den Klassikern weitermachen - da ist auch überall Werbung drin. Die gibt's dann dazu.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (13. März 2021)

Ohh, was für ein schöner Threat! Bin ich erst jetzt drauf gestoßen. Wozu doch ein stürmisch verregneter und damit zum Angeln ungeeigneter Samstag alles gut ist. Natürlich habe auch ich das eine oder andere angelliterarische Schätzchen im Bücherschrank. Dazu gehören unter anderem die „So fängt man ..." Reihe, die ich fast vollständig besitze. Das für immer wieder neu lesenswerte dieser Reihe ist für mich „So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei" von Peter Stone. Ansonsten ist das „Schleienangeln” von Onkel Fred ein Buch, in dem ich immer wieder gerne schmökere und das mir schon einiges an Inspiration gegeben hat. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Ohh, was für ein schöner Threat! Bin ich erst jetzt drauf gestoßen. Wozu doch ein stürmisch verregneter und damit zum Angeln ungeeigneter Samstag alles gut ist. Natürlich habe auch ich das eine oder andere angelliterarische Schätzchen im Bücherschrank. Dazu gehören unter anderem die „So fängt man ..." Reihe, die ich fast vollständig besitze. Das für immer wieder neu lesenswerte dieser Reihe ist für mich „So fängt man mit dem Bodenblei" von Peter Stone. Ansonsten ist das „Schleienangeln” von Onkel Fred ein Buch, in dem ich immer wieder gerne schmökere und das mir schon einiges an Inspiration gegeben hat. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:
> Anhang anzeigen 368705



Diese beiden Bücher von Onkel Fred habe ich auch. Wobei gerade das Buch über Schleien wohl so etwas wie ein Standardwerk darstellt. Foster's Buch über das Angeln mit der Swingtip besitze ich ebenfalls. Ein älteres deutsches Buch über das Angeln mit der Schwingspitze habe ich auch noch, ich komme allerdings gerade nicht auf den Titel.

Früher habe ich wie ein Wahnsinniger viele solcher älteren Bücher gekauft, bin heute aber froh dass ich sie habe. Meine ganzen alten Angelhefte habe ich irgendwann einmal entsorgt - es waren 3 oder 4 blaue Tonnen voll. Diese Bücher behalte ich aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Peter117 (19. März 2021)

Bevor ich mit den Klassikern weitermache habe ich hier einen wunderschönen Bildband mit Angelgeschichten von Sehnsuchtszielen aus neuerer Zeit für Euch.
Ich bin selbst kein echter Fliegenfischer, aber trotzdem finde ich es bemerkenswert schön und mit Liebe zum Detail gemacht.


----------



## Peter117 (19. März 2021)

Auf jeder Seite sind kleine Auflockerungen eingestreut - da hat sogar eine vermeintlich achtlos liegen gelassene Wathose ihren Reiz.


----------



## Peter117 (19. März 2021)

Wer möchte nicht einmal an diesen Wassern seine Angel auswerfen?
In Davos - da, wo's warm und sonnig ist...
Im Schatten der mächtigen Anden Argentiniens...
Oder an einem der englischen Kreideflüsse sich in die Zeit zurück träumen, als Izaac Walton hier noch seiner Kunst nachging...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mit den Klassikern weitermache habe ich hier einen wunderschönen Bildband mit Angelgeschichten von Sehnsuchtszielen aus neuerer Zeit für Euch.
> Ich bin selbst kein echter Fliegenfischer, aber trotzdem finde ich es bemerkenswert schön und mit Liebe zum Detail gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369149
> Anhang anzeigen 369150


Das habe ich auch. Muss noch mal schauen. Es gibt in meinem Regal noch ein anderes Buch, das so ähnlich aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2021)

Verschiedene Länder, tolle Fische, zum Träumen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2021)

Hat mir Mitte der 70er Jahre viel geholfen, vom Umschlag sieht es moderner aus, doch die inneren Bilder zeigen das wahre Alter. 






Hier z. B. MITCHELL Albatros 330, Ofmer und Crack-Rolle


----------



## Peter117 (23. März 2021)

Ich mach' heute mal mit einem weiteren Klassiker der deutschen Angelliteratur weiter:
"*Wilhelm Bischoff's*" "*Anleitung zur Angelfischerei*" wurde erstmalig 1859 mit 3000 Exemplaren aufgelegt.
Der Autor schreibt in seinem Vorwort: >Die Fischerei hat in jüngster Zeit wieder erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit und zahlreiche Liebhaber sich erworben, wozu vielleicht das verminderte Jagdvergnügen, sowie auch die in neuerer Zeit gemachte _merkwürdige_ _Entdeckung künstlicher Befruchtung_ der Fisch-Eier, viel beigetragen haben mag. Vor _hunderten_ _von Jahren_ war schon die Fischerei eine Lieblingsunterhaltung großer Herren und es wurden viele Bücher darüber geschrieben, die von Geheimnissen der verschiedenen Köder, Witterungen und Beitzen strotzten, und selbst der _Auf- und Abnahme des Mondes_ eine große Rolle zutheilten, die aber heut zu Tage nur sehr wenig Brauchbares mehr bieten, und sehr viele Unrichtigkeiten und Albernheiten bieten...<
Dieses wollte er mit seinen persönlichen Erfahrungen den angehenden Anglern mitteilen und nur solche Fangarten zu beschreiben, von deren Erfolg er sich persönlich überzeugt hatte - ein echter Praktiker also.

Die zweite Auflage wurde von 21 Herren des bayrischen Fischerei-Vereins, u.a. durch unseren verehrten Dr. Karl Heintz und seines Bruders Otto, mit Rücksicht auf zahlreiche neuere Erfahrungen und modernen Anforderungen überarbeitet und erschien 1882.
Wilhelm Bischoff selbst erlebte diese 2. Auflage nicht mehr - er starb kurz vorher als hochbetagter Greis.
Auch hier wieder in schönem Jugendstilgewand...
(Ob das Gesicht den Autor zeigt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis...)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369195
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369196
> 
> Verschiedene Länder, tolle Fische, zum Träumen.


Ja, Florian kam viel rum. War immer spannend, wenn er vor einer Reise erzählte, was geplant und dann danach, wie sie war.


----------



## Peter117 (23. März 2021)

Diese Tafel zeigt den damaligen Aufbau des Angelgeräts - für heutige Verhältnisse sehr ungewöhnlich ist die Position der Rolle am unteren Ende...






Die Beschreibung des damaligen Rutenmaterials finde ich aber beim Stork wesentlich besser



Peter117 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ein ganzes Buch voll Eigenwerbung:
> 
> "Der Angelsport" von "Hermann Stork Senior" von 1898






Dort wurde übrigens auch schon eine Inline-Teleskop-Rute beschrieben...


----------



## Peter117 (23. März 2021)

Aber zurück zum Bischoff...
Posenfischen war anscheinend nicht so seins - dafür wurden viel mehr Fliegen und Spinnköder vorgestellt:






Schon damals nutzte man Anglizismen - die Fliegen hießen: Downhill Fly (14), Red Spinner (15) oder Black Ant (18)...


----------



## Peter117 (23. März 2021)

77a und 77b zeigen den Heintzspinner zu dem Bischoff schreibt:
>Der von unserem Vereinsgenossen Herrn Bezirksgerichtsrath O. Heintz, einem der erfahrensten Schleppfischer, construierte Köder (...) welcher aus Kupferblech mit Gold- oder Platinaplatirung gefertigt ist, zeichnet sich durch seinen intensiven Glanz, durch sein rasches Spielen und vor allem Anderen besonders durch die Stellung der Angelhaken aus.<
Viel hilft viel war damals die Devise - wenn man beim Stork nachschaut, sieht man, dass man von den starren Haken anscheinend bald wieder abging...


Peter117 schrieb:


> ...und damit hat man geangelt...
> Hauptsache, es dreht sich...


----------



## Peter117 (23. März 2021)

Und für die Fans hier noch ein wenig Werbung von 1882, vorzugsweise Versandhandel aus England!


----------



## Mikesch (23. März 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Bischoff...
> Posenfischen war anscheinend nicht so seins - dafür wurden viel mehr Fliegen und Spinnköder vorgestellt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369499
> ...


Das kommt daher, dass die Fliegen von englischen Anglern/Bindern entwickelt wurden.


----------



## Peter117 (31. März 2021)

Ich hau' nochmal einen raus... 
Heute gibt's endlich den Heintz






Von der Aufmachung her wenig spektakulär, aber auch wieder schön illustriert.
Schon beim Aufklappen der erste schöne Fisch:


----------



## Peter117 (31. März 2021)

Es folgen wie immer Zeichnungen von dem damaligen Angelgerät...












Ein paar Rollen, eine etwas größere Posenvielfalt sowie Dosen und Heftchen - was der Angler um 1903 so brauchte...


----------



## Peter117 (31. März 2021)

Jetzt kommen auch die ersten "Actionfotos" - Bewegungsabläufe des Wurfes:









Damals noch - oh Graus - mit abgeknicktem Handgelenk...
Sehr schön zu sehen: Der Erdspeer, mit dem man die Rute in die Erde stecken konnte.

Ansonsten noch ein paar Fotos von Köderfischen am System - die haben halt ruhig gehalten...
War 'ne aufwändige Sache sowas anzuködern...






Ich hätte mir ja noch ein paar Fotos von seinen Fischen gewünscht - der Karl hat schon ganz schön abgeräumt damals...


----------



## Peter117 (31. März 2021)

Die Spinner und Blinker haben sich nicht stark verändert, deswegen lass ich die hier mal weg. 
Auch der Heintz-Spinner taucht hier (möglicherweise) zum letzten Mal auf. Im Gegensatz zum Bischoff, der den Heintz-Spinner seinem großen Bruder Otto zuschreibt, schreibt Karl, dass er ihn zusammen mit seinem Bruder entwickelt hat.

Es gibt aber auch hier wieder ein paar schöne Fliegentafeln:


----------



## Peter117 (31. März 2021)

Zum Schluss noch etwas Werbung:












Meine erste DAM Werbung, Hardy und Stork im Wandel der Jahre...


----------



## Peter117 (13. April 2021)

Ich muss nochmal einen der alten Schinken präsentieren...   

Wir sind jetzt im Jahre 1904, als Gustav Fellner seinen "Angelsport" herausgibt.
Auch hier wieder ein schöner Jugendstileinband mit dem Meister himself...






Gustav Fellner lebte von 1853 bis 1936 - seine Schriften "Der praktische Angler" wurden aber bis 1954 verlegt. Damit ist er einer der am längsten gelesenen Angelsportautoren...


----------



## Peter117 (13. April 2021)

1904 werden nun die ersten Action-Fotos vom Wasser präsentiert - wenn auch die Unterschiede der einzelnen Angeltechniken nicht so augenscheinlich sind...









Da lob' ich mir doch den Ausfallschritt beim Wurf...


----------



## Peter117 (13. April 2021)

Jetzt werden auch die ersten Fische gepostet...

Der Hecht ist ja noch nicht so aufregend, aber den Huchen kann man schon Respekt zollen. Zumal, wenn man bedenkt, mit was für Gerät die Sportfreunde damals losgezogen sind...


----------



## Peter117 (13. April 2021)

Für Fans hier noch mal der Fangbericht eines 43 pfündigen Huchens.
Man beachte die schwere Holzrute... (aus der 2. Auflage kurz vor dem ersten Weltkrieg)


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Für Fans hier noch mal der Fangbericht eines 43 pfündigen Huchens.
> Man beachte die schwere Holzrute... (aus der 2. Auflage kurz vor dem ersten Weltkrieg)


Selten so einen schönen Fangbericht gelesen, danke fürs Einstellen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Peter117 (4. Mai 2021)

Ich mach' mal in 1904 weiter... 

Der Schriftsteller Dr. Fritz Skowronnek bringt sein Werk "Die Fischwaid" heraus.

Der Fritz lebte von 1858 bis 1939 und wuchs in der sehr wasserreichen Gegend um Lyck, in Ostpreußen, dem heutigen Elk in Polen, auf.
Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts zog es ihn nach Berlin, wo er als Journalist tätig war. Er blieb aber seiner Heimat Masuren immer sehr verbunden, was sich in seinen zahlreichen Schriften niederschlug.

Der Einband der "Fischwaid" ist entgegen der Mode seiner Zeit oder aber dieser voraus eher schmucklos - man weiß es nicht.
Daneben ein Bild des etwa Mitte 40 jährigen Verfassers...


----------



## Peter117 (4. Mai 2021)

Das Werk besteht aus 2 Teilen - dem wesentlich umfangreicheren Teil über Fischerei und Fischzucht und dem deutlich kürzeren über den Angelsport.
Mittlerweile machen Fotos einen bedeutenden Teil der Bücher aus - die Farbfotografie existiert ja noch nicht, also müssen einzelne Bilder nachkoloriert werden.







Sehr interessant auch der Versuch die Eigenarten und das entbehrungsreiche Leben in den einzelnen deutschen Fischereiregionen zu dokumentieren...






Eigentlich hochaktuell - kürzlich wurde im NDR ein Bildband mit den letzten deutschen Ostseefischern vorgestellt...


----------



## Peter117 (4. Mai 2021)

Heute für uns eher unverständlich ein großer Bericht über Fischfeinde und deren Beseitigung:


----------



## Peter117 (4. Mai 2021)

Und weil es hier so viele Friedfischfans gibt, hier noch eine kleine Anekdote wie man um 1870 Brassen (und so) gefangen hat...


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Mai 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Und weil es hier so viele Friedfischfans gibt, hier noch eine kleine Anekdote wie man um 1870 Brassen (und so) gefangen hat...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373238
> Anhang anzeigen 373239
> Anhang anzeigen 373240


Ich glaube als Kind konnte ich die alte Schrift besser Lesen, war grad schon echt holprig das Verstehen.....aber Danke !


----------



## Peter117 (4. Mai 2021)

Das haben wir doch bei Asterix und die Goten gelernt...


----------



## Peter117 (4. Mai 2021)

Ein Bild hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen - unglaublich, was damals bei uns in den Flüssen so rumschwamm...






Sowas war natürlich mit dem damaligen Angelzeugs nicht zu bändigen...


----------



## Peter117 (5. Mai 2021)

Tikey0815 hier noch eine kleine Herausforderung für Dich - welcher besondere Fisch verbirgt sich hinter dem Buchtitel? 

eiszeit nicht spoilern... 






Der Rest des Buches ist dann aber zum Glück in lateinischen Lettern gedruckt...
Obwohl, das wäre dann mal etwas Herausforderndes...


----------



## Blueser (5. Mai 2021)

Der Hechtkönig, vermute ich mal?


----------



## Peter117 (5. Mai 2021)

Stark Blueser  






Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Ich hab' noch ein paar alte Postkarten von meiner Tick-Tack-Oma aus den 20er Jahren, die hat in Kurrent (oder Sütterlin - ich seh' da kaum einen Unterschied) geschrieben. Das ist für mich ohne Hilfe echt schwer zu lesen...


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Ich hab zuerst fälschlicherweise "Gruftkönig" gelesen.
Fand ich erstmal ziemlich cool.


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab zuerst fälschlicherweise "Gruftkönig" gelesen.
> Fand ich erstmal ziemlich cool.


Genau, ich hab auch Gruftkönig gelesen


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Genau, ich hab auch Gruftkönig gelesen


Das kommt durch unsere GW Fehlprägung


----------



## Peter117 (5. Mai 2021)

GW Fehlprägung? Was ist das denn?


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> GW Fehlprägung? Was ist das denn?


Sei nicht traurig, ich klär dich auf:
GW ist das Kürzel für die Spielefirma Games Workshop. Da gab es das Tabletopspiel Warhammer Fantasy Battles, bei dem man epische Schlachten mit Hilfe kleiner kunstvoll bemalter Zinn und Plastikminiaturen auf nicht minder kunstvoll gestalteten Landschaften nachspielte. Vielen junge Nerds wurden durch dieses Spiel geprägt, und denken gerne daran zurück.
Und da gab es halt die Armee der "Gruftkönige von Khemri" im Prinzip so eine Art Untote-Fantasy-Ägypter (unlogisch, aber ziemlich cool, mit Skelettkriegern, Skelettzauberern, Skelettkavallerie Skelettstreitwagen, .Skelettkatapulten, Skelettriesen, und natürlich auch SkelettSkeletten.)
Und Tikey und ich waren anscheinend solche Nerds.


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig, ich klär dich auf:
> GW ist das Kürzel für die Spielefirma Games Workshop. Da gab es das Tabletopspiel Warhammer Fantasy Battles, bei dem man epische Schlachten mit Hilfe kleiner kunstvoll bemalter Zinn und Plastikminiaturen auf nicht minder kunstvoll gestalteten Landschaften nachspielte. Vielen junge Nerds wurden durch dieses Spiel geprägt, und denken gerne daran zurück.
> Und da gab es halt die Armee der "Gruftkönige von Khemri" im Prinzip so eine Art Untote-Fantasy-Ägypter (unlogisch, aber ziemlich cool, mit Skelettkriegern, Skelettzauberern, Skelettkavallerie Skelettstreitwagen, .Skelettkatapulten, Skelettriesen, und natürlich auch SkelettSkeletten.)
> Und Tikey und ich waren anscheinend solche Nerds.



Nicht nur das, Warhammer 40K, Herr der Ringe.....ich HATTE sie alle   bereue keinen Moment......heule aber dem Geld nach.....wäs hätte ich mir davon für Dre(nnan)amtackle kaufen können.....seufzz


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Mai 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Tikey0815 hier noch eine kleine Herausforderung für Dich - welcher besondere Fisch verbirgt sich hinter dem Buchtitel?
> 
> eiszeit nicht spoilern...
> 
> ...


Hallo,

da habe ich kein Problem damit. Als alter Grufti habe ich diese Schrift noch ein Jahr in der Schule, 4. Klasse 1956/1957, lernen müssen. Lesen kann ich da fast noch alles aber schreiben nicht mehr. Man brauchte damals zum Schreiben besondere Federn im Federhalter (!) dazu, welch Auf- und Abstriche beim Schreiben unterschiedlich dick oder dünn darstellten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Peter117 (26. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte letzte Woche ein sehr angenehmes und anregendes Gespräch über schöne Fischereibücher.
Dabei kramte ich auch dieses Büchlein aus den lichtlosen Tiefen meines Bücherschranks hervor.
Das ist so schön - das muss ich Euch einfach mal zeigen...









Es handelt sich hierbei um die "Naturgeschichte der Fische" von Dr. Anton Benedikt Reichenbach.
Der Einband ist ja noch nicht so spannend, ich gehe aber trotzdem mal davon aus, dass der noch original ist.
Der Zustand ist nahezu perfekt...


----------



## Peter117 (26. Mai 2021)

Die erste Hälfte besteht ausschließlich aus Abbildungen von Fischen und vom Fischfang - sehr schön koloriert.
Wenn ich mir die Fische so anschaue, habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass der Autor die meisten Fische selbst nie gesehen hat und möglicherweise bei anderen Büchern - z.B. dem Marcus Elieser Bloch abgekupfert hat...












Wie die Zuordnung zustande kam ist mir auch schleierhaft...


----------



## Peter117 (26. Mai 2021)

...und so wurde damals der Fischfang betrieben...


----------



## Peter117 (26. Mai 2021)

Der zweite Teil des Buches beschreibt dann die Fische. Weil es hier so viele Aalfans gibt habe ich mal diesen Fisch ausgewählt.
Ist natürlich recht anstrengend zu lesen, aber sicher interessant, wie so der Kenntnisstand um 1840 war.
Habt Ihr z.B. gewusst, dass es damals neben dem Spitzkopf- und dem Breitkopfaal noch einen mittelschnäuzigen Aal (Anguilla mediorostris) gab.
Der ist aber leider schon ausgestorben...


----------



## Peter117 (16. Juni 2021)

Heute habe ich mal ein aktuelles Buch für Euch.
Es ist eine liebevolle Hommage an den "Nestor der modernen Fliegenfischerei in Mitteleuropa", John Horrocks.
Armin Göllner hat das Buch zu Ehren von Horrocks 200. Geburtstags 2017 herausgegeben.
Das Cover zeigt die 1995 in Weimar errichtete Gedenktafel.







Aus dem Buch kann ich aus Copyright-Gründen leider nichts zeigen, aber es enthält auf 88 Seiten viele interessante Informationen, Anekdoten, Stiche und Fotos aus der Mitte des 19 Jahrhunderts, als John die moderne Fliegenfischerei aus England nach Deutschland gebracht hat.

Heute morgen ist mir eine Aussage des Autors aufgefallen, die ich hier mal zur *Diskussion* stellen möchte:
Zu der Geschichte der "Horrocksfliege" schreibt der Autor, dass eben diese nach 1941 offenbar bedeutungslos geworden ist.
1961 findet man in dem von Zeiske herausgegebenen Buch "Fische und Gewässer von A bis Z" auf Farbtafel 7 nochmal eine Zeichnung dieser Fliege.
Zitat: >(Dazu) muss man wissen, dass Zeiske selbst kein Fliegenfischer und auch kein wirklicher Angler, sondern ein begabter Kopist des Themas war, der seinem Grafiker Vorlagen aus alten Gerätekatalogen (...) zum Nachzeichnen überließ.<

Ich finde diese Aussage etwas unerwartet, da natürlich auch ich in jungen Jahren von seinen Büchern geprägt wurde und mach Lehrreiches übernommen habe.
Auf der anderen Seite weiß ich natürlich auch, dass schon immer Autoren Informationen aus anderen Angelbüchern abgeschrieben, umformuliert und neu zusammengemischt haben - insofern finde ich das nicht ehrenrührig.

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren: Kennt jemand von Euch den Zeiske zufällig näher und kann etwas dazu sagen?
Meiner Kenntnis nach ist er 1975 gestorben und es könnte ja sein, dass der Eine oder Andere ältere Boardie ihn noch kennengelernt hat.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Juni 2021)

Bei dem Buch fällt mir immer wieder ein: Ich sollte mal wieder Lotto spielen


----------



## Flala - Flifi (29. Oktober 2021)

Moin
Ich habe hier auch was aktuelles:


Was tut der Iron Maiden Gitarrist und Songschreiber Adrian Smith, wenn er nicht auf der Bühne oder im Studio steht, oder unterwegs auf Tournee mal einen Tag frei hat am Liebsten?
Richtig - Er geht fischen!
Und darum geht es in diesem sehr unterhaltsamen Buch aus dem Jahr 2020. Spannende Angelgeschichten, gespickt mit autobiographischen Episoden und Anekdoten aus seiner Musikerkarriere. Wie er zum Beispiel in den 80er Jahren, Iron Maiden war gerade als Vorgruppe der Scorpions auf USA-Tournee, Klaus Meine und Rudolf Schenker genervt wegschickt, weil er im Fluss hinter dem Hotel in Ruhe Karpfen fangen will.

Erschienen bislang auf Englisch als gebundene Ausgabe bei Penguin Random House, ISBN 9780753554074

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

TL
Martin


----------



## Peter117 (6. November 2021)

So - Campingsaison ist zu Ende - jetzt kann ich hier mal wieder etwas weiter machen...
Ich hab' noch ein paar Zeitschriften, die ich hier so nach und nach vorstellen möchte.

Anfangen werde ich mal mit der Allgemeinen Fischerei Zeitung - hier der Jahrgang 1921:








Rudolf Huber schreibt, dass die AFZ 1886 aus der Bayrischen Fischerei-Zeitung hervorgegangen und das Organ des Deutschen Fischereivereins ist.
Wie mir scheint, aber mit Schwerpunkt Bayern...  

eiszeit hatte hier ja schon mal ein paar ältere Jahrgänge gepostet...


eiszeit schrieb:


> Auch immer mal wieder interessant darin zu schmöckern.
> Bayerisch Fischereizeitung, hier Jahrgang 1886, 1897 gebunden.



Ich finde die damaligen Ausgaben sehr Fischerei-lastig und weniger für den Angler geschrieben, aber das hat sich ja später geändert.
Immerhin existiert sie ja wohl noch heute als Zusammenschluss mit der Fischwaid.
Für mich ein eher schwächeres Format, gehört aber selbstverständlich in eine Sammlung...


----------



## Peter117 (13. November 2021)

Dann mache ich heute mal mit eben dieser "Fischwaid" weiter.
Die Fischwaid ist nach wie vor das Organ des VDSF. 
Die Erstausgabe erschien im August/September 1947 im Hans Keune Verlag in Hamburg (vielen Dank an Thomas für den Link zur deutschen Nationalbibliothek), im Jahr 1970 fusionierte sie mit der AFZ und erscheint heute nur noch Online.
Chefredakteur war lange Zeit Dr. Hans Colas - dieser ist später zum Parey Verlag gewechselt und hat die "Fisch und Fang" mit aufgebaut.
Meine erste Ausgabe ist vom März 1949:






Im Gegensatz zur früheren AFZ behandelt sie in der Hauptsache Angelthemen entsprechend den damaligen Bedürfnissen - so kurz nach dem Krieg wird halt noch viel selbst gebastelt.
Es wurden aber auch schon große Fische gemeldet - ein 10 pfündiger Hecht oder Karpfen war allerdings damals schon ein Foto wert.
Interessant finde ich, dass es ab März 1949 im Hamburger Alsterhaus eine Ausstellung gab, die die ideelle und wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelsports der Allgemeinheit näher bringen sollte.
Auch heute in Vergessenheit geraten: auch die Angelfischerei wurde damals von den Militärregierungen der einzelnen Besatzungszonen geregelt. Das ging natürlich nicht immer reibungslos ab.

Nun noch ein etwas Werbung von damals... (an die Mods - ich hoffe, das ist ok)






Kleine Anekdote hierzu - ich hab vor vielleicht 10 Jahren einen alten Angler getroffen, der noch mit der Quick 49 geangelt hat. Auf meine Frage, ob er sie gegen eine neue von mir eintauschen würde, entgegnete er: Die hat mal 50 Mark gekostet - das war das, was ich damals im Monat verdient hab. Ich musste die in Raten bezahlen - die geb' ich nicht her...
Wie schön haben wir es doch heute, dass wir vernünftiges Angelgerät schon verhältnismäßig günstig bekommen können...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich heute mal mit eben dieser "Fischwaid" weiter.
> Die Fischwaid ist nach wie vor das Organ des VDSF.
> Die Erstausgabe erschien im August/September 1947 im Hans Keune Verlag in Hamburg (vielen Dank an Thomas für den Link zur deutschen Nationalbibliothek), im Jahr 1970 fusionierte sie mit der AFZ und erscheint heute nur noch Online.
> Chefredakteur war lange Zeit Dr. Hans Colas - dieser ist später zum Parey Verlag gewechselt und hat die "Fisch und Fang" mit aufgebaut.
> ...


Hallo,

interessant ist da der Hinweis auf Hollfeld. Arbeiteten die damals mit der Bavaria in Hollfeld zusammen, das wusste ich nicht.
DAM hatte ja lange einen guten Ruf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (13. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich heute mal mit eben dieser "Fischwaid" weiter.
> Die Fischwaid ist nach wie vor das Organ des VDSF.
> Die Erstausgabe erschien im August/September 1947 im Hans Keune Verlag in Hamburg (vielen Dank an Thomas für den Link zur deutschen Nationalbibliothek), im Jahr 1970 fusionierte sie mit der AFZ und erscheint heute nur noch Online.
> Chefredakteur war lange Zeit Dr. Hans Colas - dieser ist später zum Parey Verlag gewechselt und hat die "Fisch und Fang" mit aufgebaut.
> ...


Super Peter

Ich ergänze noch zur Fischwaid:

Erstmals kenne ich die Fischwaid als vierseitige Beilage zur damaligen Zeitschrift "Die Fischwoche", 3-6 im Jahr 1947.






Hier dann die beiden Fischwaid von 8-9 1947 und 10-11 1947, noch im DIN A 5 Format, der Preis betrug 1,25 RM





Ab Dez. 1947 wurde dann die Fischwaid 1 mal im Monat herausgegeben. Anfangs ging die Zeitschrift nur an die Vereine, ab 1948 konnte
sie dann über den Postweg bestellt werden.
Ab 10 1948 wurde auf DIN A 4 gewechselt. Die Umstellung von RM auf DM war ca. Juni/Juli 1948


----------



## Michael.S (13. November 2021)

50 DM war damals aber auch schon viel , aber eine Quick Finessa gab es da immer noch nicht für , war damals meine Traumrolle aber die war unerreichbar für mich als Schüler


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> 50 DM war damals aber auch schon viel , aber eine Quick Finessa gab es da immer noch nicht für , war damals meine Traumrolle aber die war unerreichbar für mich als Schüler


Die  Quick 49 war 10 Jahre vor deiner Geburt, die wurden 1949/1950 verkauft. Und da war an eine Finessa noch nicht zu denken, an die, die du wie ich gerne gehabt hätten, schon gar nicht.


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich heute mal mit eben dieser "Fischwaid" weiter.
> Die Fischwaid ist nach wie vor das Organ des VDSF.
> Die Erstausgabe erschien im August/September 1947 im Hans Keune Verlag in Hamburg (vielen Dank an Thomas für den Link zur deutschen Nationalbibliothek), im Jahr 1970 fusionierte sie mit der AFZ und erscheint heute nur noch Online.
> Chefredakteur war lange Zeit Dr. Hans Colas - dieser ist später zum Parey Verlag gewechselt und hat die "Fisch und Fang" mit aufgebaut.
> ...


Interessant, die im untersten Scan ausgelöste Ks-Selekta 49a entspricht nicht der abgebildeten Rolle (das scheint ne umgelabelte Mitchell 304 zu sein) sondern war eine ganz andere, aus heutiger Sicht ziemlich exotisch aussehende Rolle:






						Walter Schulz "Selekta - KS" Stationärrolle
					

Galerie Altes Angelgerät




					www.altes-angelgeraet.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Interessant, die im untersten Scan ausgelöste Ks-Selekta 49a entspricht nicht der abgebildeten Rolle (das scheint ne umgelabelte Mitchell 304 zu sein) sondern war eine ganz andere, aus heutiger Sicht ziemlich exotisch aussehende Rolle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minimax, da täuscht du dich, die 49a sah aus wie eine Mitchell 304, die KS sah anders aus.


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax, da täuscht du dich, die 49a sah aus wie eine Mitchell 304, die KS sah anders aus.


Oh, ok danke, da hab ich den link falsch gelesen. Ist ja schon ein Unterschied


----------



## Peter117 (13. November 2021)

Stark eiszeit - ich bin begeistert...   
Bin schon sehr gespannt, was Du zu den nächsten Zeitungen sagen kannst...

Lajos1 vielleicht hilft Dir diese Anzeige weiter...






Interessant finde ich auch, dass praktisch jede DAM-Werbung anders war.
Die Anzeige von meinem Lieblingsgeschäft hat sich bis zur Geschäftsaufgabe 2012 nicht wirklich geändert.
Na gut - aus Emil wurde Eduard und Frettchenzubehör war später bestimmt auch nicht mehr so gefragt...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die  Quick 49 war 10 Jahre vor deiner Geburt, die wurden 1949/1950 verkauft. Und da war an eine Finessa noch nicht zu denken, an die, die du wie ich gerne gehabt hätten, schon gar nicht.


Hallo,

die Finessa, wie auch die Mitchell 300, kosteten Anfang der 1960er Jahre bei meinem Händler (Flechsenberger in Fürth) jeweils 57 DM. Dank einer kinderlosen, solventen Tante, deren Lieblingsneffe ich war (ich war halt ein recht artiger Bubi ), hatte ich da beide.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Lajos1 vielleicht hilft Dir diese Anzeige weiter...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389727


Hallo,

Danke, offensichtlich ließen die da, vermutlich in Zusammenarbeit mit Bavaria, Fliegen binden.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Peter117 (13. November 2021)

Lajos1 Die Bavaria war zeitgleich in derselben Straße, vielleicht sogar unter der gleichen Adresse und mit dem gleichen Portfolio...


----------



## Peter117 (28. November 2021)

Weiter geht's heute mit der "Deutschen Angler-Zeitung":






Die "DAZ" erschien ab 1900 als amtliches Organ des Deutschen Anglerbundes und war die Pflichtlektüre seiner Mitglieder.

Die Themen waren vielfältig und behandelten alles Mögliche wie z.B.  Gewässer- und Umweltschutz, Anglerreisen, Rezepte und natürlich auch besondere Fänge.
Für Fans ein paar Impressionen aus dem Inhalt zum Schmökern - leider ist die Papierqualität nicht so gut, so dass die Fotos ziemlich schlecht sind...









Sie wurde im September 1933 ein Opfer der Gleichschaltung aller Sportvereine durch die NSDAP und ging in dem "Reichsverband Deutscher Sportangler" und seiner Zeitschrift "Der Deutsche Sportangler" auf.
Jedenfalls soll das Augustheft 1933 die letzte Ausgabe gewesen sein. (Quelle: Heinz Haase - Faszination Fisch)


----------



## Peter117 (4. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt wird's skurril - "Der Deutsche Sportangler" bereitet auch die Angler auf die neue Zeit vor.






Schon auf der ersten Seite wird klar woher der Wind weht...






Der Herausgeber Paul Rauser ist gleichzeitig auch für die Propaganda verantwortlich - wie praktisch...
Auch unser Altmeister Max Piper hat sich von der NASDP einspannen lassen.






Die erste Ausgabe im Juli 1933 wurde noch mit lateinischen Lettern gedruckt, aber schon in der zweiten Ausgabe ist - im Stile der Zeit - die Fraktur das vorherrschende Schriftbild. 
Und die Gesinnung der neuen Regierung wurde in keiner Angelzeitschrift so deutlich, wie in dieser...












Auch an das Frauenbild wurde gedacht - für unser Hobby zu blöd (die sollen mal lieber an ihrem Herd bleiben...)






Zu jener Zeit waren die Herausgeber so eine Art one-man-show - sie hatten anscheinend die alleinige Verantwortung und trugen wohl auch auch sämtliche Kosten.
Paul Rauser hat übrigens zeitgleich noch eine weitere Angelzeitung herausgegeben: "Der Angelsport" - die schauen wir uns demnächst mal an.


----------



## Peter117 (12. Dezember 2021)

Hier nun die zweite Angelzeitung, die Paul Rauser - zusammen mit Dr. Hans Köster ("St. Peters heitere Gilde") herausgegeben hat.









"Der Angelsport" erschien von Oktober 1924 bis 1941. Obwohl Paul Rauser auch den "Der deutsche Sportangler" herausgegeben hat, hat diese Zeitschrift ein komplett anderes Erscheinungsbild: Es werden keine Uniformträger abgebildet und es gibt kaum Propaganda darin.












Werbung war verhältnismäßig wenig darin - ich frage mich, wie er die Zeitung finanziert hat...









Auch geschichtliches darf nicht fehlen...









Paul Rauser hieß ursprünglich Paul Mätschke, war gebürtiger Pole, in Deutschland eingebürgert und nebenbei noch Angelgerätehändler in Berlin.
Er starb am 13. April 1942 an einem Herzschlag. (aus Rudolf Huber, Schöne Fischereibücher)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392140



Das klingt interessant. Gibt es dazu wohl einen kurzen Artikel?
Ich habe einmal eine Seite im Internet gefunden, es ging um amerikanische Soldaten, welche während ihres Irakeinsatzes der Fischwaid nachgingen.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere fingen sie mit Fliegenruten irgendeine Art große Barbe, in den Kanälen und Wasserreservoirs von Bagdad.

Ich finde diesen Kontrast sehr interessant. Auf der einen Seite befindet man sich dort im Einsatz / Krieg und trotzdem versucht man weitab der Heimat seinem geliebten Hobby nachzugehen und hofft dadurch etwas Zerstreuung zu finden. Spätestens am Wasser sind sie wieder alle gleich und es eint der gemeinsame Traum vom tollen Fang.


----------



## Peter117 (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer 
Ja, gibt es. Eigentlich ein harmloser Tagebuchaufsatz aus WK I.
@Mods - ich hoffe, das ist so ok...


----------



## rippi (12. Dezember 2021)

Recht zu Anfang steht der Satz: "Dort traten wir als erstes ständiges "Lospersonal" in den Dienst". Um welches Wort handelt es sich tatsächlich, da "Lospersonal" wohl kein Wort ist.. Bzw. die eigentliche Frage ist, was der Autor da gemacht hat, Soldat wird er ja wohl kaum gewesen sein, wenn er am Wochenende lockere Erkundungstouren gemacht hat.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2021)

Da er mit der Lok da hin fuhr, wird er wohl als Lokpersonal eingesetzt worden sein.


----------



## rippi (12. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da er mit der Lok da hin fuhr, wird er wohl als Lokpersonal eingesetzt worden sein.


Ja stimmt, mein FEhler, im ersten Satz steht es ja nochmal.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Bankside Dreamer
> Ja, gibt es. Eigentlich ein harmloser Tagebuchaufsatz aus WK I.
> @Mods - ich hoffe, das ist so ok...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392747



Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

Das Lesen dieser altdeutschen Schrift ist ganz schön fordernd, schnell hat man sich verlesen aber mit etwas Mühe geht es schon.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

_"Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, sagt der Freund."
"Plötzlich ein fürchterlicher Schlag! Die Erde erzittert."_

Als Tagebucheintrag, jemandes der im Ersten Weltkrieg gekämpft hat und unter der Überschrift _"Fischweid im Feindesland" _hätte man als Lesender glatt erwartet, dass an dieser Stelle die Idylle endet und der Krieg losbricht. Am Ende war es aber nur ein gewöhnliches Gewitter, mit Blitz & Donnergrollen. Ob das wohl absichtlich so geschrieben wurde? Ist das einsetzende Gewitter gar als Metapher, für das beginnende Getöse der Schlacht und damit dem Ende der schönen Tage in der Fremde, zu interpretieren?


----------



## Peter117 (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer: Genau das Gleiche hatte ich an dieser Stelle auch erwartet.
Allerdings hatten unsere Anglerkollegen vor rd. 100 Jahren einen etwas anderen Schreibstil, als wir es heutzutage gewohnt sind.
Ich bin auch überzeugt davon, dass der Titel vom Schriftleiter gewählt wurde und nicht vom Verfasser - aber werden wir leider nicht herausfinden. 
Aber ich freue mich sehr über diese Diskussion...


----------



## Peter117 (24. Dezember 2021)

Als letzte VK-Zeitung habe ich noch die Kunstzeitschrift "Der Sportfischer" - sicherlich eine der schönsten jemals erschienen Angelzeitschriften.






Dr. Hanns Schindler hat diese zwischen November 1924 und März 1943 zunächst 14-tägig, später monatlich, herausgegeben.
Jedes Titelbild zierte ein Aquarell, eine Radierung oder der Druck eines alten Meisters...






Die Verwendung von besonders hochwertigem Papier ermöglichte natürlich auch detailgetreue Fotos - ganz anders, als die anderen Zeitschriften aus der Zeit, die auf einfachem Zeitungspapier gedruckt wurden...












Berichtet wurde nicht nur über Angelreisen in ferne Länder und über die damals beliebten Wurfturniere, sondern auch umfangreich über die damalige Angler-Prominenz. Hier der Nachruf auf den schon weiter oben erwähnten Jakob Wieland...












Für Fans hier nochmal das berühmte Firmenzeichen Hildebrand/Wieland mit Herleitung...










Auch nett - der Dresscode für die Damen...









Heute nicht mehr vorstellbar: Der Herausgeber hat sich um jeden Abonnenten noch selbst bemüht. Es sind einige Bittbriefe von Herrn Schindler an seine Abonnenten erhalten geblieben, in denen er diese bittet ihre Kündigung nochmal zu überdenken.


----------



## Peter117 (24. Dezember 2021)

Das waren die wichtigsten Angelzeitschriften aus vergangenen Tagen - wobei, eine fehlt noch:
Ab 1949 gab es in der DDR die "Deutsche Angelsport" des DAV - die liegt mir nicht vor...
Wenn da noch jemand einen möglichst alten Jahrgang posten möchte, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch eine frohe Weihnachtszeit mit vielen gelungenen Geschenken.  

LG

Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Deutsche Angelsport



So alt hab ich leider nicht.
Hab erst ab 1975 fast alle Ausgaben.
Meine älteste ist diese (noch in A4, ab 1978 erschien die Zeitschrift dann in A5 Format)


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2021)

Das älteste Angelheft, welches ich besitze ist von 1931 und heißt "Der alte Karpfen" von Erich Kloss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2021)

Ansonsten noch "Fischringe" von 1948


----------



## eiszeit (24. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So alt hab ich leider nicht.
> Hab erst ab 1975 fast alle Ausgaben.
> Meine älteste ist diese (noch in A4, ab 1978 erschien die Zeitschrift dann in A5 Format)
> Anhang anzeigen 393748


Als Ergänzung zum Prof. Beitrag.




Deutscher Angelsport 1950

Für Georg.




Die Wurfturniere gingen wieder los.                                    Quelle: Deutscher Angelsport Heft12, 1950


----------



## Peter117 (24. Dezember 2021)

Stark eiszeit - genau das hab' ich von Dir erwartet...


----------



## Peter117 (26. Dezember 2021)

And now for something completely different...

Naja, nicht ganz, aber ich habe die letzten Tage genutzt und ein wenig gebastelt.
Im Sommer habe ich ein paar alte Angelbücher bekommen, deren Zustand für einen Verkauf zu schlecht war.
Ich habe ein wenig in diesem Internetz gestöbert und bin auf eine Reparaturanleitung für kaputte Bücher gestoßen.
2 von den alten Schinken waren dafür prädestiniert:
Bei beiden Büchern waren die Deckel ab und bei einem fehlte sogar das Rückenschild.
Den Rücken auf dem Bild musste ich allerdings erst noch ablösen...






Sehr zugute kamen mir allerdings die lederbezogenen Holzdeckel.
Gemäß der Anleitung habe ich auf ca. 1 cm das Leder vom Holz gelöst, dazwischen selbstklebendes Textilband geschoben und das Leder wieder mit Buchbinderleim verklebt.









Danach wurden die Deckel und das Rückenschild nach und nach wieder angeklebt und mit Geschenkband bis zur Trocknung des Leims fixiert....












Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden...
Ein professioneller Restaurator hätte das sicher besser gemacht, aber der Zeitaufwand ist doch nicht ganz unerheblich und die Sache somit bestimmt nicht billig. Bei der Erstausgabe von Walton's Lives hätte ich das auch nicht gemacht, aber diese Ausgaben aus der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts gibt's zu Hauf...


----------



## Peter117 (26. Dezember 2021)

Beim zweiten Buch musste ich das Rückenschild noch mit ersetzen...












Die alte Revell-Farbe wurde mit Isopropanol soweit runterverdünnt bis ein passender Braunton entstand...
Und schon kann man wieder entspannt darin blättern...















Ein Short-Snouted Sword-Fish - was es nicht alles gibt... 
Den Dorsch finde ich allerdings gelungener als bei dem Reichenbach weiter oben...


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schöne Sachen habt ihr.


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich lese gerade meine neueste Erungenschaft - Der deutsche Sportangler, Jahrgang 1936...






Was gab es damals noch für Fische...
So einen hab ich noch auf meiner Backetliste...


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2021)

Auf der nächsten Seite noch was Kniffeliges für Fans...
Ich hab ne 1/4 h gebraucht...


----------



## Minimax (27. Dezember 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Auf der nächsten Seite noch was Kniffeliges für Fans...
> Ich hab ne 1/4 h gebraucht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394079



Also, ohne es genau entziffern zu können, finde ich, für eine Zeit, in der so verdammt viel Wert auf moralische Reinheit gelegt wurde, sieht das auf den ersten Blick wie ein ziemlich vulgärer, unmoralischer Vorschlag aus:


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2021)

Hallo 
Sehr schöne Exemplare Peter117   .

Hab hier auch noch was gefunden. 
Ne ältere Fischereizeitung.
War wohl eher was Regionales aus dem Alpen Vorraum.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Dezember 2021)

Brauchen Sie Besatzfische? Beachten Sie den Inseratenteil! Es lebe Frau Möller, meine alte Deutschlehrerin.


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2021)

Stark Hecht100+ ...    
Ich dachte, das könne nur eiszeit...


----------



## Peter117 (27. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 - toll!   
Hast Du den ganzen Jahrgang, oder nur die eine Ausgabe?


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Dezember 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Forelle74 - toll!
> Hast Du den ganzen Jahrgang, oder nur die eine Ausgabe?


Leider nur die eine Ausgabe.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Dezember 2021)

Wie gesagt, unsere damalige Deutschlehrerin hat uns diese Sütterlinschrift noch in den ersten Klassen beigebracht. Alles kriege ich auch nicht mehr auf die Reihe, aber das meiste schon und dann ist der Rest eben Zusammensetzung. War aber auch nur diese eine Lehrerin, die das unserer Klasse beibrachte, die anderen Parallelklassen haben das nicht gelernt bekommen. 
Und zu eiszeit  , ich bin etwas älter.


----------



## kuttenkarl (27. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ohne es genau entziffern zu können, finde ich, für eine Zeit, in der so verdammt viel Wert auf moralische Reinheit gelegt wurde, sieht das auf den ersten Blick wie ein ziemlich vulgärer, unmoralischer Vorschlag aus:


Minni,
laut meiner Frau heißt das "Besatzfische"- nix unanständiges.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Brauchen Sie Besatzfische? Beachten Sie den Inseratenteil! Es lebe Frau Möller, meine alte Deutschlehrerin.



Hallo,

ich hatte auch noch ein Jahr Unterricht in der Deutschen Schrift. Wurde aber bei uns in Bayern 1957 abgeschafft. Lesen kann ich auch noch alles - aber mit dem Schreiben ist da nix mehr los bei mir, obwohl ich noch die, dafür nötigen, Spezialfedern nebst Federhalter habe. Habe die mal meinem Enkel gezeigt, seitdem glaubt der, dass ich schon im Mittelalter gelebt habe  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch noch ein Jahr Unterricht in der Deutschen Schrift. Wurde aber bei uns in Bayern 1957 abgeschafft.


Bei uns muss das um 1968 rum gewesen sein, unsere Lehrerin meinte damals, es wäre doch schön, wenn man die alten Briefe und Karten der Verwandtschaft lesen könnte.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei uns muss das um 1968 rum gewesen sein, unsere Lehrerin meinte damals, es wäre doch schön, wenn man die alten Briefe und Karten der Verwandtschaft lesen könnte.


Hallo,

bei uns war das noch ganz offiziell für die 4. und 5. Klasse eingeplant, aber nach der 4. Klasse wurde das bei uns aufgegeben, so daß ich da nur ein Jahr darin Unterricht hatte. "gschadd hodds nix" (schriftdeutsche Übersetzung: geschadet hat es nicht). Lesen klappt auch heute noch gut, nur das Schreiben haben ich total verlernt, aber eine schöne Schrift gehörte eh nie zu meinen Talenten  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Peter117 (2. Januar 2022)

Moin Leute,
zunächst wünsche ich Euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr mit hoffentlich vielen dicken Fischen.

Heute habe ich nochmal ein - wie ich finde - sehr spannendes amerikanisches Werk für Euch:
"Atlantic Game Fishing" von S. Kip Farrington, Jr.









In dem Buch beschreibt Kip seine Erlebnisse und die seiner Freunde beim Fischen auf die Giganten der Meere.
Natürlich mit vielen Bilder und Illustrationen:












Das muss man sich heute mal vorstellen - vom Ruderboot, mitten auf dem Meer, auf solche Fische zu angeln.
Na gut, sie hatten ein Mutterschiff dabei, aber gefischt wurde zunächst aus solchen Nachen.
Der Ernest darf dabei natürlich auch nicht fehlen...






Voller Stolz haben sie ihre Drillzeiten notiert - wenn man sich das damalige Tackle so anschaut, dann ist das eine echte Leistung.
Marc Richard schreibt dazu in seinem Buch "Big Game Fishing":
_...die Rollen waren höchst primitiv, oft sogar gefährlich. Die Fangleinen aus Flachs verfaulten rasch und mussten jeden Abend getrocknet werden.
...die Ruten aus Nussbaumholz oder Bambus waren häufig so stark verbogen, dass sie nicht mehr repariert werden  konnten, oder brachen im Kampfgetümmel ab._
Zwar hatte William Boschen bereits die Sternbremse erfunden, die dann auch ab 1911 in der B Ocean von Edward vom Hofe verarbeitet wurde, trotzdem schreibt Zane Grey noch in den 20er Jahren in seinen Büchern, dass er Rollen mit einem Stück Leder bremsen musste - was dann wohl auch bedeutet hat, dass sich die Kurbel rückwärts dreht. Bei den Geschwindigkeiten, die so ein Tun oder Marlin zustande bringt, sicherlich nicht ungefährlich (siehe oben).

Hier noch ein Foto, was der Angler von Welt damals so an Tackle brauchte...






Naja, die Jungs, die das damals betrieben haben, hatten mit Sicherheit genug in die Suppe zu krümeln...


----------



## huchenfan_in (7. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube die beiden Bücher wurden bisher noch nicht gezeigt und ergänzen seit wenigen Wochen meine Sammlung. "Salmon Fishing" und "Seatrout Fishing" von Hugh Falkus. 












Tight Lines,
Huchenfan


----------



## Peter117 (7. Januar 2022)

huchenfan_in Cool...    

Als Huchenfan - hast Du auch den Hartlieb, Der Huchenfischer?
Muss man den haben?
Wenn ja - vielleicht magst Du ihn mal vorstellen...


----------



## huchenfan_in (8. Januar 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> huchenfan_in Cool...
> 
> Als Huchenfan - hast Du auch den Hartlieb, Der Huchenfischer?
> Muss man den haben?
> Wenn ja - vielleicht magst Du ihn mal vorstellen...


Mit dem Buch kann ich leider nicht dienen...


----------



## Peter117 (9. Januar 2022)

Ein Buch möchte ich hier noch vorstellen, dass mir persönlich besonders am Herzen liegt.  
Es ist mein wichtigstes Buch und ich freue mich immer, wenn ich darin mal etwas schmökere...






Mittlerweile schon in der 3. Auflage erschienen...






Eine Geschichte möchte ich Euch daraus vorstellen, und damit die Mods nicht gleich einen Herzklabaster kriegen, mach' ich das mal so.
Das sollte dann passen, hoffe ich mal...
Gelöscht Mod, Copyright beachten, Buch von 2019

So - jetzt nochmal mit dem OK vom Hecht100+  - da das Copyright bei mir liegt, darf ich auch einen Auszug aus meinem Buch posten...


----------



## Peter117 (20. Februar 2022)

Bei dem Schietwedder hab' ich mich nochmal an meine alten restaurierungsbedürftigen Angelbücher gesetzt und ein wenig vor mich hin geklebt.
Dabei sind mir natürlich wieder schöne alte Stiche in die Hände gefallen, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:
Aus: "The Anglers Guide" von T.F. Salter, 6. Auflage von 1825.














Dabei fiel mir auf, dass schon mit Rolle geangelt wurde...

Weiter vorn im Buch - es ist wirklich in einem schlechten Zustand - gibt es dann auch detaillierte Abbildungen dieser Rollen - damals noch "Winsch" genannt, aber auch schon als Multirolle. Diese wurde übrigens wohl um 1770 von Onesimus Ustonson entwickelt.






Sehr schön zu sehen: Die kleinen Löcher im Rollenfuß für die Nägel oder Schrauben zum Befestigen an der Rute.
Wie man eine Rute baut wurde nicht mehr beschrieben, stattdessen wurde empfohlen Ruten im Fachgeschäft zu kaufen!

Ich hab' dann mal geschaut, ob ich noch ältere Abbildungen von Rollen habe und siehe da - in einer Walton-Ausgabe habe ich noch diesen schönen Stich gefunden:






Allerdings nur ohne Übersetzung...
In den dazugehörenden Angelszenen wurden aber noch keine Rollen verwendet...









Rollen an Angelruten waren im 18 Jahrhundert wohl noch nicht so populär...
Wohl aber für Legeangeln zum in-die-Erde-stecken oder für den Daumen... 









Wer sich dafür interessiert - Thomas Kalweit hat ein paar Artikel dazu verfasst:








						Uralte Multirolle - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de
				











						Wer erfand die Rolle? - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de
				











						Ustonson Fishing Reel-pre 1837. - Antique Tackle Observer
					

an antique ustonson fishing reel engraved maker to the king made pre 1837 when queen victoria ascended the throne, folding handle raised check




					www.antiquetackleobserver.com


----------



## Peter117 (20. Februar 2022)

Für die Döbel- und Barben-Spezialisten hier im Forum noch 2 Teig-Rezepte von 1825:






Paste aus Käse und Brot ist ein sehr tödlicher Köder, besonders für Döbel, wenn sie auf folgende Weise hergestellt wird: Nehmen Sie etwas alten Cheshire (Chester)-Käse, je feuchter, verfaulter und stinkender, desto besser und verarbeiten Sie ihn gut und mischen Sie ihn mit der Krume von neuem Brot, bis es die richtige Konsistenz hat, um den Haken damit zu ködern: Wenn der Angler die Kosten und die Mühe auf sich nimmt, aus einem Pfund altem *madigen* Cheshire-Käse (daran wird's wohl hapern... ) und einem neuen Viertellaib Grundköder herzustellen und in stillen Döbellöchern zu fischen, wird er Sport genug haben. 

Um eine Paste für Barben herzustellen tauchen Sie die Kruste/Krume eines neuen Penny-Brots in die Lauge, in der Grieben(Schmalz) gekocht wurde, und kneten Sie sie, bis sie steif und gebrauchsfähig sind. Hinweis: Wenn ich keine Grieben habe, nehme ich geschmolzenen oder wie man sagt, ausgelassenen Rindertalg und die harten Stücke oder Haut, die sich nicht auflösen, als Köder sowohl für Barben und Döbel mit Erfolg, als auch mit ähnlichen Stücken, die von geschmolzenem Schweinefleisch und Hammel gesammelt wurden.


----------

